# SFJ males (are there even any here??)



## Frannyy (May 27, 2010)

... so most of the SFJ males I know are very uptight with their sexuality and masculinity and have a really big fear of coming across as gay (if they are straight, of course)... not that all of them could be mistaken as gay (though a few could, that I personally know), but most are visibly straight.... any insight???


----------



## krwheel (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm fine with the some stereotypes of gays being characteristics I possess. I like to be dressed well and match. I don't get dirty. I moisturize. I like to smell good. I may even move a little more like a female, but that's just kinda the components of my personality working to that result. I now I'm straight. I love girls! And I know that, girls know that. I'm just not a 'typical guy' I guess.

I suppose there were a few times when I was younger I had to make sure people understood that I'm straight, but it's never been something that I fretted about much at all.


----------



## Frannyy (May 27, 2010)

now that I think about it, it the ESFJs who I find this in, not ISFJs. I know you guys like to dress well though (and you do!)... thanks for feedback


----------



## fishier3000 (Apr 3, 2010)

Frannyy said:


> now that I think about it, it the ESFJs who I find this in, not ISFJs. I know you guys like to dress well though (and you do!)... thanks for feedback


We do?

Not me. :tongue:


----------



## Tucken (Dec 13, 2009)

Men _cannot_ be womanlike. They put up barriers against it and distance themselves greatly from behaviours and activities they think is for women. It's a big no no. Of course it's important to be "manly" but the thing people often don't realize is that it's much more important for men to not appear womanish. 

Short example: Why don't men wear skirts? Because women do! It's different in Scotland where it's ok to wear a kilt. 
SFs have, perhaps, classic womanish traits which could be a pride issue. J's need external order. 

It takes some growth to loosen up and stand the pressure of doing something that's not very manly (or mainstream). We're really our own worst enemies here.

^Fishier: Don't do the 9 resistance dance!:tongue: You know you like it, when you do bother to wear nice clothes!


----------



## djdk89 (Sep 23, 2012)

I never be classifeld as gay but I got some traits like to dress well and look good there is nothing wrong with it. would be wrong to be with my partner and be a slob.


----------



## zacho (Aug 5, 2012)

I suppose some people might think I'm gay (in the past) because I did then only tend to talk to guys and was much more reserved towards girls. But I suppose that could be a lot of people's cases


----------

